# AIM Healthcare



## amy_mousie (Sep 23, 2009)

I have an opportunity to work remotely from home doing coding for a third party 'AIM Healthcare' on a contract basis.  I wanted to know if anyone else has been working with them on the same level and how you like the position of working remotely.  

Amy, CPC


----------



## punkyboo (Sep 24, 2009)

I haven't worked for them, but I did just turn down an opportunity to work for them.

My reasons:
1. I need a permanent position, they could not guarantee me that this would be steady work. 
2.  I live 5 hours from the actual office, and they wanted me to come there 2 times, once for an actual interview and again for 5 days of training, and would not reimburse for travel or lodging at all.
3.  It's the Medicare Advantage program, and if and when the Healthcare Reform passes, I have been told that is the first program that is going to be cut (the Medicare HMO's)...I asked about this and was told that is why they cannot guarantee steady employment.
The upsides: they do provide you with a laptop computer, and you can work from home once your week of training is completed.

Not saying you shouldn't do it, this may be perfect for you. I just wanted to give you my input so you have some food for thought.

Good luck!

~P


----------



## pharmon (Sep 25, 2009)

Curious about this also.  Thanks for your input.


----------



## kmhall (Sep 30, 2009)

I have a full time job (although hours have been cut) and this opportunity came up to work from home.  I am 4 hours away from their office but still went for the interview and within a few days they called saying I had the job.  I will begin training on October 26th.  I was told that if we do well in the class that it might not be for the full week.  We may test out within 3 days.  (I should be so lucky....)  I'm not keen on absorbing the cost of travelling either but (I believe) you can claim this on taxes at the end of the year, so it won't actually be too much of a hard ship.  

I realize that this may not be a permanent position but in the interview I inquired as to the status of their employees and was told that they have many employees who have worked with them for 2 years or more doing contract work.  I suppose it depends on whether you need benefits such as health, dental etc...

GOOD LUCK TO ALL.....


----------



## punkyboo (Sep 30, 2009)

Michelle,
I'm happy that this is a good thing for you!
Yes, I needed benefits and "permanency." I just ended up getting a job at a local hospital, not working from home but close enough.
AIM Healthcare wasn't for me but maybe my bowing out gave someone else the opportunity they were looking for...

 P


----------



## pharmon (Oct 1, 2009)

Amy and Michelle, I've privated you.


----------



## kmhall (Oct 1, 2009)

*Aim*

Punkyboo,
I'm happy for you too!  I know what works for one does not always work for another so my point was not to discredit your statement, I just wanted to "tell my story".  Good luck in your new job!!


----------



## amy_mousie (Oct 15, 2009)

I went for a interview and am waiting on a confirmed start date for training.  Can you please let me know how your training goes.  I am at a point in my career where I can be flexible and do contract work at this time and for this company.  Please contact me via email with more information.  Thanks so much.


----------



## punkyboo (Oct 16, 2009)

Amy,
Just wanted to say good luck to you!

~P


----------



## amy_mousie (Oct 18, 2009)

My start date is November 9th.
Thanks for all your input.  I will keep you posted on the outcome.  I'm positive and hopeful.


----------



## rcbaker (Oct 20, 2009)

*remote or onsite coding*

who work for maxium healthcare and how do you like?


----------

